# Smoked portabella mushrooms W/seafood dip and colby jack cheese



## scrollman3 (Jul 18, 2007)

The Mrs. love's them. I like them, but I'm not a big mushroom fan.
Everything is available at Sam's club. Very simple to do.

Large portabella mushrooms
Seafood Lover's gourmet dip (clams,shrimp,crabmeat)
colby/jack cheese

Sprinkle mushrooms with EVOO, I added a little of Jeff's rub on them.
Place in smoker for 45 minutes cap side up at 225 to to 240 degree's.
Remove, add the seafood dip and cheese, place back in the smoker for another 30 to 45 minutes.

I had some brats smoking at the same time, I wish I would have smoked the corn. A nice meal for a short smoke.


----------



## twistertail (Jul 18, 2007)

WOW, those looke awsome!  I love shrooms and will give those a try.  How much of a smoke flavor do the shrooms take on?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 18, 2007)

looks buena.


----------



## ammjr (Jul 18, 2007)

These look absolutely deeliscious!  I'm a big fan of the 'bella's.  Definitely have to give this a try.  Thanks for sharing these pix!
 - Anthony


----------



## scrollman3 (Jul 18, 2007)

They took on a really nice smoke, not over powering, but you could tell they were smoked.


----------



## q3131a (Jul 26, 2007)

So how did you make the dip?


----------



## scrollman3 (Jul 26, 2007)

You can get it all at sam's club.
Seafood Lover's gourmet dip (clams,shrimp,crabmeat)


----------



## zapper (Jul 27, 2007)

Great looking stuff!


Zapper makes mental note....Do some shrooms...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 27, 2007)

Mushrooms are great on the smoker they don't take alot of smoke but do get a coating on the skin that tastes great. The stuffing will absorb more smoke than the mushroom will. Spray them with olive oil and the ske kind of sticks to it.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 3, 2007)

Whoooaa!!!
I'm on this one!! Thanks for the pics and write up!


----------



## reflect (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi,

I tried this last night. They came out great but I do have a question. When prepping the port. mushrooms do you scoop out the insides and leave the cap only or do you just leave them alone?

thank you,

Brian


----------



## squeezy (Aug 7, 2007)

I did some on a grill during holidays a couple of weeks ago ( no smoker available ) topped them with 2 slices of provolone cheese and served on a kaiser ... not bad at all!

Next time I will use 'fresh seafood' and make my own stuffing ...

Thanks for the inspiration !!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't done this yet either...key word being *yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



* but I don't think you need to scoop out the insides. Of course, cut the stem as close as far back as you can, but the gills can remain in. DO NOT wash it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,  instead take a damp paper towel and wipe the dirt off the cap and anywhere else. When you hit em' with water they slowly soak it up like a sponge.

Portabella pizza is good as well. Prep the caps, flip them upside down and spread a little pizza/marinara sauce. Layer with whatever toppings you want and top with cheese. Throw them in the oven at 375 for about 15 mins or until the cheese has melted and you've got one heck of a pizza!


----------



## scrollman3 (Aug 7, 2007)

I just took out the piece of stem in the middle out. cleaned them with a wet papper towel, splashed them with evoo.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

I break off the stem and dice it up to add to the other fixin's


----------



## reflect (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the guidance. I only used 1/2 last time so I will give the other 1/2 of the supplies a try tonight.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 16, 2007)

My wife goes crazy for portabellos... I'll definitely be doing this one.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## shorts (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Scrollman3!  My 17 Y/O daughter decided a month ago she was going to become a......yes.....eek.....vegetarian!!:PDT_Armataz_01  _32:   Here I am smoking all this meat and had no idea what I could make her!!  Well I seen this an told her about it!!!

I did portabella's stuffed with shrimp then coverd with mozz cheese!!  She loved them!!!


----------



## devolutionist (Aug 16, 2007)

My condolences shorts - but don't despair... I read an article just the other day that said something like 84% of teenagers now go at least a couple of months as vetetarians, but only like 13% of them actually stick with it.

I think you need to do some ribs or maybe a brisket - bet that'll be the cure!


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 16, 2007)

Man! Those look great. I haven't eaten since about Midnight last night and all this Q view and food talk is killing me.. Great inspiration Devo.. keep up the good work buster.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 16, 2007)

I dunno about you guys yet; eatin' shrooms and smokin' fatties.....that's how rumors get spread ;->

Seriously, nice write up and good pics. I'll have to give that a shot sometime.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just great....JUST GREAT......Laura (the Mrs) was looing over my should when I first saw the outcome......started hitting me and saying "Do that, Do That"!

Was planning on it anyway.  Looks great!


----------

